
Jump to the first ever Hacker News mention of a term - bemmu
https://bemmu.github.io/hnfirstmention/
======
gcatalfamo
Nice one bemmu. This was my first search, guess the keywords:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2767203](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2767203)

